# Non mi hanno fatto nulla



## Taniaa

they didn't made anything to me.
essi non mi hanno fatto nulla.

anything or nothing?
didnt made or didnt do?


----------



## Alfry

eventualmente
'didn't make'


----------



## moodywop

Taniaa said:
			
		

> they didn't made anything to me.
> essi non mi hanno fatto nulla.
> 
> anything or nothing?
> didnt made or didnt do?


 
_They didn't do anything to me_

or

_They did nothing to me_


----------



## Taniaa

ops... didn't make... ovviamente. mi scuso per la fretta e la disattenzione.

anyway, all is clear about nothing/anything (in this case).
but your suggestions say different things about make or do... which one is the right one?


please correct my english if necessary!


----------



## Alfry

io ho semplicemente indicato l'rrore a prescindere dal fatto che si dicesse o meno così...
la traduzione corretta l'ha postata Carlo


----------



## Taniaa

ah.... ok! supponevo considerassi corretto didn't make. 

io consideravo corretto make, in quanto espressione del 'fare qualcosa' anche in senso astratto, legato a emozioni (fare del male..)

su garzanti avevo trovato alcuni esempi (che mi avevavo fatto pensare che make potesse essere corretto) come:

she doesn't make friends so easily
what a mess you've made!
make love not war

...


----------



## Alfry

questo perchè si dice
to make friends - farsi degli amici
to make a mess - fare confusione
to make love - fare l'amore

ma se cadi, poi ti rialzi e dici 'non mi sono fatto nulla', come lo tradurrebbe un madrelingua?

oppure se ti danno uno schiaffo e tu dici 'non mi hai fatto nulla', come verrebbe tradotto da un madrelingua?

ai posteri l'ardua sentenza


----------



## You little ripper!

Alfry said:
			
		

> questo perchè si dice
> to make friends - farsi degli amici
> to make a mess - fare confusione
> to make love - fare l'amore
> 
> ma se cadi, poi ti rialzi e dici 'non mi sono fatto nulla', come lo tradurrebbe un madrelingua?
> "I didn't hurt myself."
> 
> oppure se ti danno uno schiaffo e tu dici 'non mi hai fatto nulla', come verrebbe tradotto da un madrelingua?
> "You didn't hurt me."
> 
> ai posteri l'ardua sentenza


The literal translation of those sentences would sound strange.


----------



## Taniaa

grazie mille charles!

preciso una piccola cosa che forse avrei già dovuto precisare;
ho sentito la frase riportata inizialmente in un film inglese... non sono così sicura del make/do... ma lo sono per quanto riguarda la struttura della frase.


----------



## Alfry

thanks Charles

E' questo, Tania, o qualcosa di simile, quello che intendevi?


----------



## Taniaa

intendevo, nonostante sia utile imparare modi più corretti di dire ciò, vorrei capire (magari dai nativi come chiedevi tu) se avrebbero usato make or do... spero di essermi spiegata..inizio ad essere stanca


----------



## You little ripper!

Taniaa said:
			
		

> intendevo, nonostante sia utile imparare modi più corretti di dire ciò, vorrei capire (magari dai nativi come chiedevi tu) se avrebbero usato make or do... spero di essermi spiegata..inizio ad essere stanca


In the example you've given, you would say, "They didn't *do* anything to me," as Carlo suggested in post # 3.
There was a thread in the English forum making a few suggestion on when to use *do* and when to use *make* which you may find useful.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=71708&highlight=do+make
There is also this that may help, even though some of it is in Spanish.
http://www.inglesmundial.com/A7/grammar.htm


----------



## Taniaa

grazie mille, domani controllerò con calma!
buona notte a tutti!


----------



## jupa

How would you say "they didn't do anything *for *me?"


----------



## Idioteque

jupa said:
			
		

> How would you say "they didn't do anything *for *me?"



Well, if I get the English sentence, I guess that the correct translation would be: "Non hanno fatto nulla per me" but it sounds weird... I guess I would say "non hanno mai fatto nulla per me", that's to say "the never did anything to me". But I guess that, in this case, it would have another meaning in English!  More context would be helpful, jupa!


----------



## moodywop

jupa said:
			
		

> How would you say "they didn't do anything *for *me?"


 
_Non hanno fatto niente per me_

or _non hanno fatto niente per aiutarmi_ if you want to avoid any (unlikely) ambiguity

Edit: Laura, sono d'accordo con te che suona meglio con "sempre". Ma nella traduzione inglese non volevi dire _they never did anything *for *me?_


----------



## nowall

what about: "they've never done anything for me" ?


----------



## You little ripper!

"They didn't do anything for me" has another meaning, which is, "They left me stone cold" or "I found them boring" or "I didn't like them much", which of course would be translated differently.


----------



## jupa

So, if I were writing a thankyou card of some type, I couldn't say,
"Grazie per tutto che mi avete fatto"
instead I'd say,
"Grazie per tutto che avete fatto per me (per aiutarmi)."


Julia


----------



## moodywop

jupa said:
			
		

> So, if I were writing a thankyou card of some type, I couldn't say,
> "Grazie per tutto che mi avete fatto"
> instead I'd say,
> "Grazie per tutto che avete fatto per me (per aiutarmi)."
> 
> 
> Julia


 
_Grazie per tutto quello/ciò(formal) che avete fatto per me_

_Quello/ciò che = what _

_Tutto quello(ciò) che = all (that)_


----------



## Idioteque

moodywop said:
			
		

> _Non hanno fatto niente per me_
> 
> or _non hanno fatto niente per aiutarmi_ if you want to avoid any (unlikely) ambiguity
> 
> Edit: Laura, sono d'accordo con te che suona meglio con "sempre". Ma nella traduzione inglese non volevi dire _they never did anything *for *me?_




hai perfettamente ragione, Carlo!  Piccola svista!


----------



## Alfry

comunque ribadisco che la frase
"non mi hanno fatto nulla" in italiano può avere molti significati differenti

ieri ho preso due aspirine ma non mi hanno fatto nulla
ieri mi hanno dato due calci, non mi hanno fatto nulla
sono andato al pronto soccorso per ua medicazione e non mi hanno fatto nulla
... ecc... ecc...


----------



## moodywop

Alfry said:
			
		

> comunque ribadisco che la frase
> "non mi hanno fatto nulla" in italiano può avere molti significati differenti
> 
> ieri ho preso due aspirine ma non mi hanno fatto nulla
> ieri mi hanno dato due calci, non mi hanno fatto nulla
> sono andato al pronto soccorso per ua medicazione e non mi hanno fatto nulla
> ... ecc... ecc...


 
Hai perfettamente ragione, Alfry. Allo stesso modo è interessante che _they didn't do anything for me_, oltre al senso letterale(non mi hanno aiutato), abbia il senso idiomatico citato da Charles, _they left me stone cold(mi hanno lasciato indifferente). _

Charles, si può usare anche riferito a una persona che non si trova attraente_?_


----------



## Alfry

Sono d'accordo Carlo.
Infatti, visto che ci siete Charles, Carlo e chiunque voglia dire la sua, come interpretate la frase iniziale di Carlo

"_They didn't do anything to me"_

è generale come il nostro 'non mi hanno fatto nulla'? ho ha una connotazione molto più precisa?

Scusate l'insistenza ma questo è uno dei tanti dubbi che attanagliano la mia ignoranza


----------



## You little ripper!

moodywop said:
			
		

> Hai perfettamente ragione, Alfry. Allo stesso modo è interessante che _they didn't do anything for me_, oltre al senso letterale(non mi hanno aiutato), abbia il senso idiomatico citato da Charles, _they left me stone cold(mi hanno lasciato indifferente). _
> 
> Charles, si può usare anche riferito a una persona che non si trova attraente_?_


Yes Carlo, it does also mean that you don't find someone attractive.


----------



## moodywop

Alfry said:
			
		

> Sono d'accordo Carlo.
> Infatti, visto che ci siete Charles, Carlo e chiunque voglia dire la sua, come interpretate la frase iniziale di Carlo
> 
> "_They didn't do anything to me"_
> 
> è generale come il nostro 'non mi hanno fatto nulla'? ho ha una connotazione molto più precisa?
> 
> Scusate l'insistenza ma questo è uno dei tanti dubbi che attanagliano la mia ignoranza


 
Io intendevo la frase nel senso _non mi hanno fatto del male. _Charles, cosa direbbe un ostaggio appena liberato, _they didn't harm me_?Oppure andrebbe bene anche _they didn't do anything to me _in questo contesto?


----------



## You little ripper!

Alfry said:
			
		

> Sono d'accordo Carlo.
> Infatti, visto che ci siete Charles, Carlo e chiunque voglia dire la sua, come interpretate la frase iniziale di Carlo
> 
> "_They didn't do anything to me"_
> 
> è generale come il nostro 'non mi hanno fatto nulla'? ho ha una connotazione molto più precisa?
> 
> Scusate l'insistenza ma questo è uno dei tanti dubbi che attanagliano la mia ignoranza


Alfry, to me that is a general phrase as it is in Italian.


----------



## You little ripper!

moodywop said:
			
		

> Io intendevo la frase nel senso _non mi hanno fatto del male. _Charles, cosa direbbe un ostaggio appena liberato, _they didn't harm me_?Oppure andrebbe bene anche _they didn't do anything to me _in questo contesto?


"They didn't harm me" sounds better in this instance. Unless he was being questioned and asked whether he had been molested, raped or otherwise assaulted. In this case, the ex hostage would reply "They didn't do anything to me" because it is obvious what is being spoken about, i.e. his having been harmed in some way.


----------



## Alfry

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> "They didn't harm me" sounds better in this instance. Unless he was being questioned and asked whether he had been molested, raped or otherwise assaulted. In this case, the ex hostage would reply "They didn't do anything to me" because it is obvious what is being spoken about, i.e. his having been harmed in some way.


 

moooolto mooooolto interessante,
grazie mille Charles e Carlo


----------



## moodywop

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> "They didn't harm me" sounds better in this instance. Unless he was being questioned and asked whether he had been molested, raped or otherwise assaulted. In this case, the ex hostage would reply "They didn't do anything to me" because it is obvious what is being spoken about, i.e. his having been harmed in some way.


 
Thanks for clarifying that, Charles. As the only native speaker around this morning you're under a lot of pressure but you seem perfectly able to cope


----------



## radiation woman

moodywop said:
			
		

> Thanks for clarifying that, Charles. As the only native speaker around this morning you're under a lot of pressure but you seem perfectly able to cope


 
Actually he's not the only native speaker around, but he seemed to be managing much better than I could have with this post so I thought I'd let him get on with it.


----------



## ElaineG

> Charles, si può usare anche riferito a una persona che non si trova attraente_?_


 
This is a very common use (at least here).  "Brad Pitt does nothing for me"; "Blondes do nothing for me," ecc.  (The opposite being "that hot Italian teacher, he really does it for me"). 

I know I've used the direct translation ("X non fa niente per me") to explain that I don't find a guy attractive, and being with friends, I've been understood.  Would I be generally understood? And what's the best way to say this?


----------



## Alfry

"Brad Pitt does nothing for me" - Brad pit non mi dice niente is actually what I'd say, and that would be the truth .

I couldn't say the same thing about blond *women* who, conversely, do something to me 

effettivamente le bionde mi dicono qualcosa


----------



## You little ripper!

Alfry said:
			
		

> "Brad Pitt does nothing for me" - Brad pit non mi dice niente is actually what I'd say, and that would be the truth .
> 
> I couldn't say the same thing about blonds who, conversely, do something to me
> This could mean that you are bisexual and like either men or women with blonde hair, so you may want to retract that statement, Alfry.
> effettivamente le bionde mi dicono qualcosa In Italian it is perfectly clear that you mean females.



You'll never make that mistake again, I bet!


----------



## Alfry

Grazie Charles....
a questo punto la domanda sorge spontanea
how can I make sure that others don't misunderstand me? I mean, is there a single word (like bionda/bionde in Italian) that can explain (without possible misunderstandings) that I'm referrig to blond women and not men?

By the way, I've got nothing against blond men... I just don't like them (de gustibus non est disputandum )


----------



## radiation woman

Alfry said:
			
		

> Grazie Charles....
> a questo punto la domanda sorge spontanea
> how can I make sure that others don't misunderstand me? I mean, is there a single word (like bionda/bionde in Italian) that can explain (without possible misunderstandings) that I'm referrig to blond women and not men?
> 
> By the way, I've got nothing against blond men... I just don't like them (de gustibus non est disputandum )


 
Blond is one of the few adjectives in English which agrees with the subject.  I suppose it must be because it comes from French.  You should use "blonde" with an "e" on the end to be clear that you're talking about a woman.


----------



## Alfry

just curved it on my brain 
grazie mille


----------



## You little ripper!

Alfry said:
			
		

> Grazie Charles....
> a questo punto la domanda sorge spontanea
> how can I make sure that others don't misunderstand me? I mean, is there a single word (like bionda/bionde in Italian) that can explain (without possible misunderstandings) that I'm referrig to blond women and not men?
> In actual fact _*blond*_ was what was used for a blond man and _*blonde*_ for a female but it seems that nowadays _*blond *_can be either.  If you used _*blonde *_there would be no doubt that you are refering to a female. In conversation it is a different story tho' because you can't hear the *e.*
> 
> By the way, I've got nothing against blond men... I just don't like them (de gustibus non est disputandum )


 Hope that clears up the problem you have with blond men. 

Edit:  We've crossed paths again Wonder Woman!


----------



## radiation woman

Alfry said:
			
		

> just curved it on my brain
> grazie mille


 
I think you mean "I just CARVED it on my brain".


----------



## Alfry

woowwwww, che bell'errore 

yes I did mean 'carved'
grazie RW


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie, ragazzi. Allora, dirò "i biondi non dicono niente a me" o "quelli che mi fanno ridere dicono qualcosa a me" (does that work?), ma se vorrei aggiungere "really", come lo faccio? "A foreign accent really does it for me"... "Un accento straniero mi parla forte"? (Scherzo - so che non è giusto!).


----------



## Alfry

meglio 
i biondi non mi dicono nulla
quelli che mi fanno ridere invece mi dicono davvero/proprio molto

un accento straniero mi dice davvero molto/ un accento straniero mi affascina molto

btw: ... ma se volessi aggiungere "really"


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie, *Alfry*.  Mi dici davvero molto (linguistically speaking, of course).


----------



## Alfry

Prego, my pleasure.
Comunque, l'espressione

"questa cosa/questa persona non mi dice nulla/niente" è usata frequentemente con il "non mi dice".
E' meno frequente in senso positivo (senza il non).


----------

